# Cattleya purpurata carnea ‘Waldemar Silva’.



## monocotman (Jun 5, 2022)

Last of the purpuratas to flower this year.
This clone is named after a famous Brazilian orchid grower and may have originally come from him.
The lip is not pure carnea. There is some purple pigment in the throat. Later breeding of this form has removed this colour and concentrated the pink into closer to a red.





David


----------



## monocotman (Jun 5, 2022)

And finally all the purpuratas that are in bloom now.
Plus the hybrid from them, x canhamiana, in the coerulea form.
Easily the best display of the year, 39 large flowers out at once, the living room window looks lovely.



David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2022)

Wow nice. They must really like your environment and culture.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 5, 2022)

Carnea is always a favorite


----------



## geoffsharris (Jun 5, 2022)

Nice to see the diversity of color forms all together. Mine all bloom serially over 6-8 weeks, so I can't compare and contrast which is my favorite. The werkhauseri is very nice as well.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 5, 2022)

monocotman said:


> ......................39 large flowers out at once, the living room window looks lovely......


......and the living room is full of perfume, isn't it ?
Wow, what a great show are your C. purpuratas !!


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2022)

Wonderful flowers David.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jun 5, 2022)

Beautiful David, where do you grow your plants? There just so tidy and neet.
Patrick


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 5, 2022)

I'd be happy with any of them! How nice to have so many colors! Do you have/would you want an alba as well?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 6, 2022)

Patrick, they’re all windowsill grown plants. These like my sunny south facing windows. But remember I am in the UK where temperature extremes are rare.
William, the albas are lovely but quite rare. I’ve not seen one for sale in Europe and now we are extremely limited by Brexit. If I had room, the schusteriana form would probably be my next choice.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

OMG! What can I say but: pant, pant pant! What a gorgeous display, David. Impressively well done! ✌

(By the way, a C. purpurata carnea 'Waldemar Silva' x 'Maria de Gloria', NBS, from Hilmar is on its way to me in the mail. I would be glad, if I in any way succeed with it and proud just to approach something near your fabulous results, David!)


----------



## tomp (Jun 6, 2022)

David,
Nice Nice 10 times nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2022)

Well done David!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2022)

simply wonderful!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 16, 2022)

Amazing they are grown on windowsills!


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 20, 2022)

Incredible display, congratulations!


----------

